# 8 week old puppy walking on hind legs, hes seems to be very weak when walking.



## lambroski

Hey everyone my 8 week long coat gsd seems to have weak hind legs. He doesn't tumble much but when he walks his lifts his hind legs really high sometimes and seems to lack strength is this normal?


----------



## carmspack

doesn't sound good at all.

are you prepared to deal with this - well -  forever? 

so what are the sire and dam like . What does the breeder think.


----------



## Nigel

Can you post video? Some wgsl dogs can be cow hocked, not sure if that's what you are seeing though.


----------



## lambroski

Wont let me post a link but i have private messaged it to you


----------



## lambroski

Will try to post a link


----------



## lambroski

@Nigel I cant seem to post a link or send a PM guess I will have to wait until the vet visit.


Thanks.


----------



## Castlemaid

Now that you have more than 3 approved posts, you should be able to post links.


----------



## lambroski

Here is the link 

https://gyazo.com/662c29142372ef8e1c696414be9e92cd

Thanks everyone. Breeder has informed me that they have only been actively walking for 2 weeks so I am hoping he just needs to gain some strength.


----------



## Sunsilver

That does NOT look good. He looks lame in the second half of the video.

I would get the vet to check him out ASAP!


----------



## dogbyte

If he is really 8 weeks he should have been walking longer than 2 weeks. Could he be younger?


----------



## Jackal

Your pup is lame. Pups walk at 4-5 weeks. U do maths on way 2 vets.


----------



## lambroski

So he will be 8 weeks tomorrow. Breeder is insisting we give him another few weeks, I will take him to the vet this week to make sure that nothing is wrong. He has no pain or discomfort and he his not dragging his paws. Hopefully nothing is wrong.


----------



## Pawsed

Your puppy is very lame. There is definitely something wrong with him. 

As for pain, animals don't limp if there is no pain. They tend to hide their discomfort because it makes them vulnerable. If there were no pain, he would not be limping, and it looks as though he can hardly walk at times.

I would be getting this pup to the vet as soon as possible. I hope it's nothing too serious and that he can recover quickly.


----------



## Sunsilver

Agree with Pawsed! Get this checked out NOW! If there are serious problems with the pup's joints, the breeder needs to be held responsible. The longer you keep the pup, the more likely the breeder is to say "Oh, it was something YOU did to cause the problem!"


----------



## lambroski

Sunsilver said:


> Agree with Pawsed! Get this checked out NOW! If there are serious problems with the pup's joints, the breeder needs to be held responsible. The longer you keep the pup, the more likely the breeder is to say "Oh, it was something YOU did to cause the problem!"


Will definitely go and get the pup checked out now, all these scares are eating away at me. He seems happy and is running around a bit more today, but maybe ill take the advice from this forum and not the breeder.


Thanks everyone.


----------



## konathegsd

Huge red flag. Especially since breeder says only walking for two weeks.

I think the best thing to do is skip this puppy. I know it’s hard.


----------



## Mareesey

I picked up one of my GSD's at 6 weeks old (before legally it was 8 here) he was much more active than yours looks and he was much smoother in his movements. Regardless of age there is an issue.


----------



## carmspack

sorry there is something wrong -- 

overall the pup does not look to be in good condition -- robust health does not come to mind

the dog might have soft tissue injury from being stomped on by a larger dog 

this is one of the risks when you mix very young pups with pups from an older litter ,
or with the general population of adults


----------



## lambroski

carmspack said:


> sorry there is something wrong --
> 
> overall the pup does not look to be in good condition -- robust health does not come to mind
> 
> the dog might have soft tissue injury from being stomped on by a larger dog
> 
> this is one of the risks when you mix very young pups with pups from an older litter ,
> or with the general population of adults


Took him to one walk in vet clinic today and he said things look to be fine, told me it looks like he grew up on slippery floors and that he will grow out of his walk. I'm going on Wednesday to a vet recommended by a family member and see if his conclusion is a little more informed. I will keep this post updated just so everyone cane follow along if they like. He said the King Shepherd/Long Coat GSD has a different timeline sometimes depending on the breeders and to just keep an eye on him.


----------



## CometDog

It does look like an injury or some kind of structural abnormality. You said he is a King Shepherd? Do you have pics of sire and dam? Looking at their structure may help us.

I am glad you are going to a 2nd opinion by a recommended vet. Slippery floors does not seem like the culprit here, and I agree with what other poster said, pup doesn't look overall super healthy. Sorry you are dealing with this as I am sure you already love the pup. Name? Keep your chin up, it may be an injury and through TLC you may be able to fix it, and get that pup looking good and healthy too.


----------



## carmspack

ready to tear hair out .

King Shepherd ? Different time line ? 

the walk is not co-ordinated -- he hobbles on his left hind

I don't even know how to describe the hiccups in movement when the dog is moving
along the wall -- side movement shows more than dog moving away from you

do another video -- side movement (not coming to or going away)
this will show what the back is doing , how the front compensates

timelines are universal in puppy development - its part of the canine-condition ,
just as human children have developmental hallmarks that are universal , no matter
what race -- it's part of the human condition

maybe vet should read Fuller and Scott , Trumller , Pfaffenberger or he can
email just about any forum member to be enlightened.

King Shepherd - 8 weeks - extra concerning -- that dog should then definitely be larger than he is


----------



## lambroski

CometDog said:


> It does look like an injury or some kind of structural abnormality. You said he is a King Shepherd? Do you have pics of sire and dam? Looking at their structure may help us.
> 
> I am glad you are going to a 2nd opinion by a recommended vet. Slippery floors does not seem like the culprit here, and I agree with what other poster said, pup doesn't look overall super healthy. Sorry you are dealing with this as I am sure you already love the pup. Name? Keep your chin up, it may be an injury and through TLC you may be able to fix it, and get that pup looking good and healthy too.




Yea the vet seemed to be very flip floppy! Here is a picture of the sire and **** on their website. Breeder was recommended to us by a friend who has a very happy and healthy looking pup. German Shepherds - Females


Thanks!


----------



## lambroski

carmspack said:


> ready to tear hair out .
> 
> King Shepherd ? Different time line ?
> 
> the walk is not co-ordinated -- he hobbles on his left hind
> 
> I don't even know how to describe the hiccups in movement when the dog is moving
> along the wall -- side movement shows more than dog moving away from you
> 
> do another video -- side movement (not coming to or going away)
> this will show what the back is doing , how the front compensates
> 
> timelines are universal in puppy development - its part of the canine-condition ,
> just as human children have developmental hallmarks that are universal , no matter
> what race -- it's part of the human condition
> 
> maybe vet should read Fuller and Scott , Trumller , Pfaffenberger or he can
> email just about any forum member to be enlightened.
> 
> King Shepherd - 8 weeks - extra concerning -- that dog should then definitely be larger than he is



This is why I will be going to another Vet, really hoping there aren't any underlying problems. Wouldn't want to give this little guy up as he is so lovable and cuddly right now.


Thank you for all the information right now I really appreciate it, its hard to do anything right now.


----------



## carmspack

when you go to the website there is a picture of * 8 week old pups *

well to my eye they look like 5 week old pups 

yes the pup does look lovable -- he wants to connect 

what can you do in the meantime? 

improve diet . 
learn about different and new information on vaccinations - ( I would hold back on this dog and I wouldn't
use a bunch of "preventive" stuff 

get robust health first

I would keep the dog's exercise limited to what he chooses to do , his distance , his speed, not goals 

be proactive in his total well being


----------



## lambroski

carmspack said:


> when you go to the website there is a picture of * 8 week old pups *
> 
> well to my eye they look like 5 week old pups
> 
> yes the pup does look lovable -- he wants to connect
> 
> what can you do in the meantime?
> 
> improve diet .
> learn about different and new information on vaccinations - ( I would hold back on this dog and I wouldn't
> use a bunch of "preventive" stuff
> 
> get robust health first
> 
> I would keep the dog's exercise limited to what he chooses to do , his distance , his speed, not goals
> 
> be proactive in his total well being



Again thank you for the info you have no idea how much this is helping out! You have a great community here!


----------



## Sunsilver

Carmen, I checked out the dogs on the breeder's page, and they are all German show lines, not King shepherds. All go back to German VA dogs within just a few generations.

No guarantee of hip health, though, and I agree about that pup's movement being very off!


----------



## Sabis mom

lambroski said:


> Here is the link
> 
> https://gyazo.com/662c29142372ef8e1c696414be9e92cd
> 
> Thanks everyone. Breeder has informed me that they have only been actively walking for 2 weeks so I am hoping he just needs to gain some strength.


Something very wrong with this pup, and does not look 8 weeks.

I have a video of my current dog playing outside at about 3-4 weeks and although she was tumbling and tripping over grass she was moving much freer and with less hesitancy then your puppy. I have pictures of her at 2-3 weeks chasing my old female around. For a breeder to say that the pup has only been walking for two weeks raises alarm bells.


----------



## CometDog

OP- where do you get King Shepherd? Is that what the vet said or what they breeder said? I do see they emphasize size on the site, but they do not claim to be King Shepherds. I see their 2 males are imports that they did not do much with, but their pedigree has titles in it, and hip ratings that look fine at least. Can't find anything on the dams they have, (or their dams listed sire and dams). It says they offer a hip and health guarantee. What does it say?

Also, they have some generalizing about temperaments based on gender and coat, which is not really accurate. 

Not trying to nit pick just looking to get as much info as possible so others can help.Aside from that just get him as healthy as possible for now and enjoy bonding with him. Follow the advice to only do the types of physical stuff he is up to, get on his diet, and love him up. He seems to be attentive and loving to you so that is awesome  Keep us posted on next vet visit and good luck!


----------



## lambroski

CometDog said:


> OP- where do you get King Shepherd? Is that what the vet said or what they breeder said? I do see they emphasize size on the site, but they do not claim to be King Shepherds. I see their 2 males are imports that they did not do much with, but their pedigree has titles in it, and hip ratings that look fine at least. Can't find anything on the dams they have, (or their dams listed sire and dams). It says they offer a hip and health guarantee. What does it say?
> 
> Also, they have some generalizing about temperaments based on gender and coat, which is not really accurate.
> 
> Not trying to nit pick just looking to get as much info as possible so others can help.Aside from that just get him as healthy as possible for now and enjoy bonding with him. Follow the advice to only do the types of physical stuff he is up to, get on his diet, and love him up. He seems to be attentive and loving to you so that is awesome  Keep us posted on next vet visit and good luck!



So she said long haired shepherd for some reason the vet we went two put those two together(another reason why I am going for another visit in two days). So far he is very at tentative, eating all his food that we serve him based on his weight. When he stands he seems to do it better than the very first day we got him right now he is with my family as I am at work but when I get home ill see if I can get videos of him again!


As for the health guarantee the breeder says if any problems arise she will either cover the costs or take the puppy back with a full refund-not including deposit.


----------



## CometDog

Ok, good. Will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Springbrz

Since your pup seems to be off to a rough start nutrition is so important.Can I ask what you are feeding him? I'm no expert but many forum members are very well versed in health through proper nutrition. Many long term health issues can be resolved or improved the sooner good nutrition starts (not saying you aren't feeding him well...just that not all foods are equal and being informed is key here).
Did the vet you saw give your pup any shots or deworm? Did you provide a fecal? Any parasites? I know none of these things pertain to your primary concern of your pups movement. But it does provide an over all health picture of your pup in this moment of time. Supporting proper immune health and proper nutrition is key to good growth and bone/joint health. 
I agree you need a second opinion with this pup. I wouldn't rule out an injury that needs immediate care. If your second opinion vet wants x-rays...get them. Hoping this all turns out well for you and your pup.


----------



## lambroski

Springbrz said:


> Since your pup seems to be off to a rough start nutrition is so important.Can I ask what you are feeding him? I'm no expert but many forum members are very well versed in health through proper nutrition. Many long term health issues can be resolved or improved the sooner good nutrition starts (not saying you aren't feeding him well...just that not all foods are equal and being informed is key here).
> Did the vet you saw give your pup any shots or deworm? Did you provide a fecal? Any parasites? I know none of these things pertain to your primary concern of your pups movement. But it does provide an over all health picture of your pup in this moment of time. Supporting proper immune health and proper nutrition is key to good growth and bone/joint health.
> I agree you need a second opinion with this pup. I wouldn't rule out an injury that needs immediate care. If your second opinion vet wants x-rays...get them. Hoping this all turns out well for you and your pup.



Hey so right now we have him on Orijen (Large Puppy Breed Feed), I am wondering if raw feeding him might befit him in the long run and help strengthen those hind legs of his.


----------



## Sunsilver

A vet that would assume a GSD is a King shepherd just because it's a long coat is not a very knowledgeable vet! 

Glad you are getting a second opinion!

Edit: Springbrz, I sent the OP a PM saying that, barring gross deformity/fracture of a limb, an x-ray is the ONLY way to properly diagnose joint problems!


----------



## Springbrz

lambroski said:


> Hey so right now we have him on Orijen (Large Puppy Breed Feed), I am wondering if raw feeding him might befit him in the long run and help strengthen those hind legs of his.


Orijen is a quality food and if he is tolerating it wouldn't change at this time. Raw feeding is considered best by some (I primarily raw feed) but it takes a lot of research to get it right before you start or you can make things worse. Carmen and a few others would be the best to advise you on this. The plus is he is not eating Purina Puppy Chow or the likes. 
Again, glad you are getting a second opinion. keep us posted how things are going.


----------



## wolfy dog

The information on the website is pretty useless. I stopped reading after the description of the female and male GSD and the difference between long and short coated GSDs. Too many cutesy pictures for marketing purposes.
I would return the pup to save your self many years of agony, not o mention health related costs. I know this is difficult.


----------



## Pawsed

Did you show the video to your vet? If not, please make sure the next vet sees it.

Years ago, we had a cat that was seriously lame, but every time we took her to the vet she looked fine. Adrenaline kicked in, I imagine. I'm sure the vet thought we were nuts, and he would send us home without any treatment. In a last ditch effort, we videoed her at home and took that with her for the next visit, since she was not improving. It was not until he saw that video that he could see that she was obviously lame and in a lot of pain and she finally got treatment and relief.

Best of luck with your pup.


----------



## Heartandsoul

Is your friends pup from the same litter as yours, if so, I would ask your friend if they would send a vid of their pup walking so you have a comparison to show the vet. If the pup isn't from the same litter but shares both sire and dam, you friend may have vids when theirs was 8 weeks old. Heck even if not from same parents, at least you will have a comparison pertaining to showline pups.

If there is a large difference between your pup and your friends pup, I would bring it up with the breeder. 

It is just a thought that might be useful. 

I hope things work out for you.


----------



## LuvShepherds

If you keep this dog and the structure doesn’t improve with time, you could have enormous vet bills and a lot of heartache. Is it worth it? The breeder has a lot of pretty dogs which makes it easy to fall for them, but health and structure are crucial to owning a dog capable of doing even the most basic obedience or going on walks. I doubt this dog will be able to do sports or other fun activities we want to do with our dogs.


----------



## lambroski

LuvShepherds said:


> If you keep this dog and the structure doesn’t improve with time, you could have enormous vet bills and a lot of heartache. Is it worth it? The breeder has a lot of pretty dogs which makes it easy to fall for them, but health and structure are crucial to owning a dog capable of doing even the most basic obedience or going on walks. I doubt this dog will be able to do sports or other fun activities we want to do with our dogs.


That is one thing I am worried about, hopefully com Wednesday morning we get a clear concise answer as the breeder keeps on encouraging us that it will be fine. Don't need more heartache in the future you are right.


----------



## wolfy dog

What does your contract say about abnormalities. I personally wouldn't trust a breeder who told you that things will be fine in a case like this. At leaset he/she should be worried along with you. Make sure you get a written vet report in case you need to return the pup or get some money back for potential vet bills if that is the case.


----------



## lambroski

wolfy dog said:


> What does your contract say about abnormalities. I personally wouldn't trust a breeder who told you that things will be fine in a case like this. At leaset he/she should be worried along with you. Make sure you get a written vet report in case you need to return the pup or get some money back for potential vet bills if that is the case.


Will for sure get vet written report back, have already told him in advanced everything I am worried about so hopefully we find out more. Good news is he did jump for the first time since we've had him and didn't tumble or fall.


----------



## DaBai

I am no expert on joint health, but this pup seems to be pretty cow hocked.


----------



## carmspack

difficult position --

let's wait to get an opinion from the secnd vet

I tend to think soft tissue injury 

the pup has a lot of qualities the OP was looking for .
the dog is attentive and is bonding

Just like the pup in the Odd Walks thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/735977-odd-walk-2.html 
friendly open dogs - but some physical problem 

I think this little guy will be more mobile , barring a neurological problem or damage from an injury.

keep your veterinary receipts because that breeder IS going to share in the expenses --


----------



## lambroski

carmspack said:


> difficult position --
> 
> let's wait to get an opinion from the secnd vet
> 
> I tend to think soft tissue injury
> 
> the pup has a lot of qualities the OP was looking for .
> the dog is attentive and is bonding
> 
> Just like the pup in the Odd Walks thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/735977-odd-walk-2.html
> friendly open dogs - but some physical problem
> 
> I think this little guy will be more mobile , barring a neurological problem or damage from an injury.
> 
> keep your veterinary receipts because that breeder IS going to share in the expenses --


Yes for sure waiting for second vet for sure, hes even asked me to record the dog walking so that he can compare when we come in . Already sounds better!


----------



## carmspack

get a side view , coming and going are pretty much useless

you can always PREview your videos here - 
good luck


----------



## LuvShepherds

Carm, I didn’t know she found exactly what she wanted except for the physical problems. I hope it works out for her if she decides to keep the puppy. I wouldn’t want to but I always have plans for my dogs and like a dog that can do those things.


----------



## CometDog

Did you ever get your 2nd opinion? Hoping things are improving for you and the pup.


----------



## seattleK

FWIW... My pup at 8 weeks bruised a front knee on a stair trying to flee from the rustling leaves (oh I miss those days when he liked being inside) and was limping for a week or 2 after that... Later on his rear legs were kinda weak and noticed he did not use them much while running etc. But turns out the initial limp was just a bruise and he got over it in a week. Hind leg not being used much is supposedly a common thing at that age and so box work with turns while on the box etc help build hind leg awareness. 

Now he is doing just fine with no issues. So, while you wait for the vet's opinion, do not fear too much.


----------



## Marbreezy

Any update on the pup and second opinion?


----------



## lambroski

Hey everyone got an update after another 2 weeks with him, took him to the vet and he had him walk around outside while doing a bunch of different tests, he said that no x-ray was needed and that when we take him in for his first round of shots he will check again.


The puppy is walking now without lameness in his hind legs, he still slides around on the floors but hes running a lot(still bunny hops sometimes, but he is only 10 weeks) and turning beautifully. Really hoping it was just a phase while he was a puppy but our vet assured us not to worry and that he will check up on him every time we bring him in. I can post an updated video of him walking once the rain goes away!!!!


----------



## CometDog

Happy to hear this! I could tell how much you love this pup, and he seemed to have such nice focus and personality in the video. I had my fingers crossed for you it was just an injury or weird phase. Sliding on floors is normal. I usually put down no slip mats when they are that little so they do not injure themselves. I have all hardwood and tile in my house. Great for cleaning, but nail biting watching young pups and young kids in socks lol

Can't wait to see video!


----------



## CometDog

Oh forgot to ask- did you get him insurance? I would. I went with PetPlan. It will cover hip treatment and everything after a waiting period so get it (or another good plan) soon if you haven't already.


----------



## Marbreezy

lambroski said:


> Hey everyone got an update after another 2 weeks with him, took him to the vet and he had him walk around outside while doing a bunch of different tests, he said that no x-ray was needed and that when we take him in for his first round of shots he will check again.
> 
> 
> The puppy is walking now without lameness in his hind legs, he still slides around on the floors but hes running a lot(still bunny hops sometimes, but he is only 10 weeks) and turning beautifully. Really hoping it was just a phase while he was a puppy but our vet assured us not to worry and that he will check up on him every time we bring him in. I can post an updated video of him walking once the rain goes away!!!!


Great news, so happy to hear this! Enjoy your pup and have fun. As Cometdog said, i'd look into insurance for him, just in case. I'm looking forward to the video!


----------



## lambroski

Marbreezy said:


> Great news, so happy to hear this! Enjoy your pup and have fun. As Cometdog said, i'd look into insurance for him, just in case. I'm looking forward to the video!


Yes already have pet insurance since day one. I worked for a pet insurance company and still stayed in touch with people from the company so they managed to help me out and got me a great rate and amazing coverage . As for the video it might be a while this rain is crazy and the puppy just sits under the roof since he doesn't want to get wet haha! Here is a little picture of him!


----------

